# Hacking PCs in a LAN



## Airecho (Nov 14, 2011)

I need to hack the LAn and access other Pcs in my Pc as it is a pain in the ass to move from one PC to other


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing to hack, just allow remote users and connect to other PC's using remote desktop.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 14, 2011)

alternatively u can use teamviewer


----------



## Garbage (Nov 14, 2011)

+1 for TeamViewer. It's one of the easiest screen sharing software to use. Almost zero setup. Just run the exe, and you are good to go.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 14, 2011)

lol at the choice of words


----------



## Airecho (Nov 24, 2011)

Dude show me how to hack by CMD or any other stealth software as the PCs I will be hacking are not necessarily be mine.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2011)

^^Dude... your 1st query is answered on post#1

as it was 


Airecho said:


> I need to hack the LAn and *access other Pcs in my Pc* as it is a pain in the ass to move from one PC to other



that we generally do using mstsc or RDC 

we all TDF memebers didn't knew u want to Hack into others PC...


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

Airecho said:


> Dude show me how to hack by CMD or any other stealth software as the PCs I will be hacking are not necessarily be mine.....


Wannabe Ankit Fadia. Locked.


----------

